# Can you ID my old trike and this old childs bike?



## edelbroke (May 9, 2011)

The trike is rather large, (I didnt spray paint it)

And what is this small bicycle? 

It has a skip tooth chain. If you were swift it can be pedaled backwards. Both rims appear to be original and have a hole for a valve stem. 
The back tire is a solid rubber which I think someone put on. The front is pnuematic and appears original. 

Thank you!


----------



## ridingtoy (May 12, 2011)

The bicycle with 12" wheels looks pretty close to being an American National "Park Cycle" of the 1930s. A lot of these smaller bikes came in a standard and deluxe version. (I think Elgin also made a similar small size bicycle, but I'm no Elgin expert on models produced.) The standard had solid tires with the center wire and the deluxe had regular bicycle pneumatic tires. Looks like someone made yours a cross between the two!The tricycle looks pretty generic...maybe a late 40s Garton or Mercury/Murray?

Dave


----------

